# DigitalOcean vs Vultr vs Mothership1?



## Gubenor (Aug 21, 2014)

I was looking up some new cloud providers and these 3 (mainly digital ocean and vultr) seem to be generating a lot of buzz. Anybody use all 3 yet? What has been the best for uptime and performance? The cost seems good with all of them, I just want a reliable cloud to host one or two cpanel VPS servers.

Thanks!!


----------



## thekreek (Aug 21, 2014)

I have used DigitalOcean and Vultr.

Uptime: in both has been good (USA location)

Connectivity: has been stable in both (USA location)

Performance: Vultr win a little bit (more ram for the same price 786MB vs 512MB) by two facts more memory and higher cpu clock.

Support: DigitalOcean wins against Vultr, it's like comparing Linode vs GoDaddy in support.

Both host could give you a good service, it your budget is limited go with Vultr.

If you're looking for internal networking go with Digital Ocean.

From my point of view, for a CPanel server I always try to get at least 2 IP's, in this case is a bit difficult with both providers.


----------



## devonblzx (Aug 21, 2014)

It depends what your definition of cloud server is.  DO and Vultr are only instant deployment and hourly billing.  That is the extent of their cloud.  Other than that they are just standard virtual machines running on SSD.

AFAIK neither run high availability or a duplicated/shared storage system that most cloud hosts exhibit.   They both do a good job in the marketing department though.


----------



## sv01 (Aug 21, 2014)

Gubenor said:


> I was looking up some new cloud providers and these 3 (mainly digital ocean and vultr) seem to be generating a lot of buzz. Anybody use all 3 yet? What has been the best for uptime and performance? The cost seems good with all of them, I just want a reliable cloud to host one or two cpanel VPS servers.
> 
> Thanks!!


I use all of them.


VULTR (use for backup server)

 11:43:35 up 151 days,  1:48,  1 user,  load average: 0.06, 0.08, 0.06

DO : SG Location not stable in speed and uptime.

 11:42:15 up 31 days, 23:59,  1 user,  load average: 0.08, 0.03, 0.05

M1 : I only use them for 1 -2 week, because I'm confused with their control panel.

from 3 of them I still prefer using vultr.  If you intend to use them for cPanel, remember their $20 (DO)/$15(vultr) plan just have 2 core.



thekreek said:


> From my point of view, for a CPanel server I always try to get at least 2 IP's, in this case is a bit difficult with both providers.


you can add more IP with vultr.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 22, 2014)

Mothership1 has the absolute worst control panel I've ever seen, by a landslide. It's like a case-study in how *not* to make a custom panel.

Equally damning is the fact that their VM performance, at least when I tried one a couple months back, is decidedly mediocre. I wish I'd saved my ServerBear link but suffice it to say there were no real bright spots anywhere, even compared to DO.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 22, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Mothership1 has the absolute worst control panel I've ever seen, by a landslide. It's like a case-study in how *not* to make a custom panel.
> 
> Equally damning is the fact that their VM performance, at least when I tried one a couple months back, is decidedly mediocre. I wish I'd saved my ServerBear link but suffice it to say there were no real bright spots anywhere, even compared to DO.


The performance was mediocre _when_ the networking in their system was working: problems with IP assignments on new instances, ports that would suddenly stop forwarding leaving the instance inaccessible.  It felt like an early beta not a ready for production system to me when I tried it....and the system (at least in Toronto) also felt like it was overloaded most of the time.



> It depends what your definition of cloud server is.  DO and Vultr are only instant deployment and hourly billing.  That is the extent of their cloud.


I consider DO and Vultr to be VPS's not cloud servers. In terms of true HA "clouds"  the 5 that I use and would recommend  are:

CloudVPS (Amsterdam,  OpenStack)

Nephoscale (San Jose, own NephOS platform) _owned by Silicon Valley Web Hosting_

GreenQloud (Reykjavik, CloudStack)

CloudFlow (Milan, OnApp) _owned by SeFlow_

IWStack (Milan, CloudStack) _owned by Prometeus_


----------



## Schultz (Aug 22, 2014)

Neither providers have anything special other than some of them using SSD. I'd go for D.O if it was me. Other than that I'd highly recommend BuyVM or Ramnode.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Aug 22, 2014)

I like Vultr and feel like they're going in a better direction that DO, even though their services are basically equal except a few plan tweaks and locations available.

That said, DO keep drawing me back in with free credit and competitions ($50 from ServerBear last) so I am using DO London mainly at the mo and it's pretty good.

Mothership1 seems kinda half assed. Pretty much a bog standard bill-by-the-hour VPS provider with an alien theme (we've never seen the space/alien host thing before, right?).


----------



## datarealm (Aug 22, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I consider DO and Vultr to be VPS's not cloud servers. In terms of true HA "clouds"  the 5 that I use and would recommend  are:
> 
> CloudVPS (Amsterdam,  OpenStack)
> 
> ...


Blatant self promotion here, but we have an CloudStack platform running in Phoenix if you ever want another stateside option.

Also thanks for once again pointing out how DO and Vultr are trying to gain some sort of marketing edge calling themselves cloud instead of vps.  True there are no set definitions, but they really do appear to imply more than other companies that they have some sort of technical advantage over 'traditional' vps providers.


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 22, 2014)

Our new OnApp setup is active.

Arista Switches

SolidFireSAN

2x10GB SAN using MLAG

2x10GB Internet using MLAG

Everything is built 2N


----------



## Francisco (Aug 22, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Mothership1 has the absolute worst control panel I've ever seen, by a landslide. It's like a case-study in how *not* to make a custom panel.


I just saw the screenshots - what the shit?

Francisco


----------



## Dylan (Aug 22, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> It felt like an early beta not a ready for production system to me when I tried it


What's really funny is that stuff that worked (well, "worked") when I used it a couple months ago is apparently now broken:



Useful settings page, no?


----------



## fm7 (Aug 24, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> I like Vultr and feel like they're going in a better direction that DO, even though their services are basically equal except a few plan tweaks and locations available.


Agreed but Vultr allows custom ISO, what makes a *BIG* difference between the 2 providers, and Windows 2012 R2 plans -- not basically equal services.



thekreek said:


> If you're looking for internal networking go with Digital Ocean.


If you are looking for private internal networking go with Vultr 



DomainBop said:


> I consider DO and Vultr to be VPS's not cloud servers. In terms of true HA "clouds"  the 5 that I use and would recommend  are:
> 
> _..._
> 
> IWStack (Milan, CloudStack) _owned by Prometeus_


 +1 for IWStack/Prometeus

"True" "cloud" and cheap I also could recommend Atlantic.net (InfiniBand SANs and bill-by-the-second VMs , but currently no IPv6 connectivity)

And if DigitalOcean & others "template only" is ok for you, surely Linode is a great (IMO better) option, in special in Japan -- 1TB traffic vs Vultr's 200GB, both plans costing $10.


----------



## sean (Aug 24, 2014)

M1 appear to use Mikrotik RouterOS which is the buggiest thing ever in my experience.


----------



## RLT (Aug 24, 2014)

Linode in Japan was the fastest VPN I ever had. I dropped it when my daughter finished her Japanese classes. I should have kept it.


----------



## drmike (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't know..... 

Mothership1 seems like they've self torpedo'd themselves... Anyone still with them?

DO is alright for sandbox deploys and impulse testing.  Really is no frills.   I mean some features in there, but it's VPS + Panel.  Network has been good for me and peppy when testing.  Disk has been fast, more than I need.

Vultr I've been trying, recently and panel is straightforward.  Network is either QoS'd or just blah.... speeds on standard tests from multiple common locations has been blah...  But I have a lot more testing to do and over time before I say yuck.


----------

